# Kneecap Injury



## markulous (Jan 28, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone has had any similar instances with this type of injury.

I hurt my knee in November of last year.  Basically I was snapping a front kick in my 90 degree stance and my rear(left) legs kneecap popped out of its socket.  Luckily my Sifu knew how to pop it back in.  And he gave me a great program that I do every day to get it back in shape.  I am probably about 95% now.  I haven't started kicking while sparring yet and I can't quite bend it back all the way but other than that it is A LOT stronger than it was.

Just curious if anyone has been through this sort of injury or know someone who has and has any tips or how long it took to fully recover or anything really.

Thank you.  :asian:


----------



## CanuckMA (Jan 28, 2004)

Go see a doc. Hopefully it is not too late. You have lost range of motion, which usually indicates serious problems. It's great that your Sifu knew enough first aid to put it back in place, and he probably gave you a bunch of exercises to strengthen to muscles around the knee, but kneecaps don't usually 'pop out', you might have torn something.


----------



## markulous (Jan 28, 2004)

I actually saw a doctor a week after it happened because I needed a note for work.  I got a MRI and the doctor said there was no ligament damage.  The reason it popped out was because my kneecap moved around a lot.  A year or so before that another doctor said that I needed to strengthen my quads to tighten up around it.  So it was my neglagence that caused the injury.  It was probably the best thing that happened to me because now I have a routine that I do.  But it is improving every day.

Any other comments/experiences are appreciated.  :asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never had my kneecap jump out of the socket, but I do have a condition called Chondromalacia patellae.  Also called Runner's Knee, chondromalacia is a softening and denegeration of the cartilage under the kneecap, which causes pain, sometimes extreme.  It's much more common after a dislocation, fracture, or other knee trauma.  

I've treated this with physical therapy (electrical stimulation and weight training) in order to strengthen my knee.  I also try to walk an hour every day in order to keep it in motion and strengthen it.  I've found Aleve to be the best OTC pain killer for my knee.

I think the best thing to do with knee injuries is just to work your best in order to strengthen the knee.  Surgery is an option, but usually a last resort.

Erin


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been diagnosed with this as well.  I had knee trauma on my right knee after tackling a running shoplifter six years ago.  I think I probably wore-down the cartilage in both knee-caps due to practicing martial art forms incorrectly as well.

I went to doctors and physical therapists.  They told me, also, that my knee-caps move around a lot, or are wobbly, which could be a reason why my knees are so sensitive.  One doctor told me that surgery would not be good for me.  He said it would be like trading pain for more pain afterwards.  He told me to just concentrate on strengthening my quad muscles and do hamstring stretches, and no deep-knee bends or making my knee go past the line of my toes while standing.  Very difficult NOT to do for me as I'm tall, and I have to pick things up from the ground a lot.

I'm still not 100%, and I don't think I will ever be.  The pain isn't constant, but instead it comes and goes depending what I do.  I do a lot of walking and kneeling at work, so the pain comes somewhat often, but goes away quickly when I get rested.

Bottom-line, do what you can now to protect your knees.  You'll miss them when they aren't 100% anymore.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Good thoughts.  My doctor (orthopedic surgeon) also recommended against surgery as it usually doesn't help and causes more pain, as you said.  

I'm pretty sure that (in my case) it's part genetic and part use.  Both my dad and his brother have it -- my dad used to get cortisone shots in the kneecap on a regular basis.  Personally, I think that would hurt more than the pain itself.   I also threw shot put and discus throughout high school and that really takes a toll on the knees.  

Erin


----------



## Spanner (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I dislocated my kneecap recently, and I wanted to ask what sort of rehab and exercises you did to recover and rebuild strength in this area. 

It didn't pop out on it's own, it was knocked out by my training partner as he was sweeping my leg for a throw, but fortunately I haven't sustained damage to the major ligaments.

It's still fairly tender at the moment, so I'm only doing gentle stretches, but I should be starting physio in a week or two. I don't think I've got any underlying knee problems, so hopefully I should be able to get it back to full strength. Apart from that, I'm doing lots of upper body work just to keep myself ticking over.

Any suggestions or advice would be warmly welcomed.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a chapter on kneecap injury (specifically Chondromalacia and Runner's Knee) in Tom Bisio's A Tooth From the Tiger's Mouth, which I have reviewed elsewhere in MA.  The course of treatment involves first aid for when the injury initially occurs (herbal liniments, acupressure, internal herbal medicine), follow-up treatments (herbal liniments, moxabustion, herbal poultice, herbal soak), and exercises that target healing the kneecap.  Chapters on diet and dietary and herbal supplements that help heal sinew injuries complete the picture.

There is also a similar chapter devoted to Torn Meniscus.

As your sifu was able to set your kneecap right after the injury, it is likely that the treatment outlined above will help you get back the remaining 5%.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry - I should have indicated that my post was originally meant for Markulous.

Spanner - as long as the kneecap was put correctly back into allignment my post goes to you as well.  The problem with some liniments and poultices is that they strengthen torn ligmaments.  Not a problem per se - but a concern if the kneecap in question is still slightly out of position as the ligaments get tighter as the tears heal and they get stronger.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 13, 2004)

knee injuries can be bugger and while not exactly natural , there is at present a huge buzz about a product you can talk to your pharmicist about called msm. It is awesome stuff for many many things and particularly joint repair. There are alternativesa you can concoct naturally, but unless you understood what you were doing, I'd perobably just recommend you go straight for the supplement.

find some information about it here http://www.msm.com/

or here

http://www.arthritis-msm-supplements.com/


extract from site  "MSM is mostly identified with joint health, a recent published study shows that msm supports normal immune and respiratory function............ MSM is nontoxic!  What MSM does is to serve as a natural remedy to relieve the pain and inflammation. MSM provides relief for as long as you take it. Sometimes health problems dont return even if you stop taking MSM after you have taken it for awhile.MSM is a member of the sulfur family but should never be confused with sulfa drugs, to which some people are allergic. MSM is non-allergenic and does not interfere with any other pharmaceutical medicines or supplements. MSM is also called organic sulfur. MSM the sulfur compound is a nutrient found in the human diet and the natural diets of virtually all other vertebrates.  MSM sulfur belongs in the same chemical family as oxygen, and in oxygen depleted environments, sulfur often replaces oxygen as the source of chemical energy upon which life thrives. MSM sulfur is a dietary supplement that does not  require a doctor's prescription.  Because there are few nerves in the bones, our pain comes from the soft tissue.  Aspirin shuts off the nerves, but the muscles are still damaged.  MSM claims are that msm takes out the inflammation, permits the muscles to heal and prevents them from becoming sore. 
MSM is used around the world for relief from muscle pain, joint pain and inflammation​"​​ 


but personally I think I'd recommend you the glucosomine version.

good luck with it

BL


----------

